# boss vxt plow not level on ground



## mnguy (Dec 23, 2010)

I added one new 8.2 boss VXT plow this year to our 08 ford F250 work truck nice plow-- but!! 

It stays raised about 1/4" to 1/2'” in the middle. Both ends are touching, but the middle is raised enough that I don't think I would get a nice clean pass out of it. We adjusted the bolt in the bumper stop to every hole still not level. We also double checked to make sure the truck side mount was at 15 ½” Please help!!!


----------



## MWSAI (Aug 19, 2012)

Post a picture please. I've seen guys put the wings in the wrong order when they assemble them. I would start there.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Put the plow down and move forward a little. See what happens then.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

mnguy;1506395 said:


> I added one new 8.2 boss VXT plow this year to our 08 ford F250 work truck nice plow-- but!!
> 
> It stays raised about 1/4" to 1/2'" in the middle. Both ends are touching, but the middle is raised enough that I don't think I would get a nice clean pass out of it. We adjusted the bolt in the bumper stop to every hole still not level. We also double checked to make sure the truck side mount was at 15 ½" Please help!!!


is this in what mode scoop or vee or straight


----------



## mnguy (Dec 23, 2010)

when its in the v position. shouldn't it be level no matter what position it's in ?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

it will wear level I never played with a VXT My old 9.2 V plow boss I had adjust it by welding some spacer on the A frame to pitch it forward The truck mounts was set to height should be but plow laid back every time put new cutting edge in V the front would be up about 1''-2'' and I never could get full life out the cutting edge Till I added the spacers


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

page 9

http://www.bossplow.com/content/servicecenter/documents/msc04082.pdf


----------



## mnguy (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks for the reply but we adjusted the bumper stop to all four holes and it still is not level


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

Sorry, didnt see you already messed with the stop. What if you adjusted your undercarriage up one bolt then messed with the bumper stop bolt


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Move the pushbeam up to the next set of holes and then use the bumper stop to fine tune it from there. 15 1/2" pushbeam height isn't set in stone, it's a starting point if further adjustment is needed from there, so be it. That's why there's plenty of adjustment built in.


----------



## mnguy (Dec 23, 2010)

I think we could try moving up the truck side bar but the boss instructions are specific that they want it at 15 1/2 " so wasn't sure if that would make a difference. 
Thanks


----------



## MWSAI (Aug 19, 2012)

Did you move the truck side bar yet? I'm interested to know what works. You can always call Boss direct and their tech dept. will give you some pointers.


----------



## mnguy (Dec 23, 2010)

Geeze still not correct even when it sits without the truck connected its not level.. Here are some pics
http://s1179.beta.photobucket.com/u....html?&_suid=13517296640970016078836627067216
http://s1179.beta.photobucket.com/u....html?&_suid=13517296640970016078836627067216


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Off truck stance means nothing. Push down on the rear of the pushframe and you'll lift the front off the ground. They balance on the wing tips when disconnected.

I'd be checking the on truck in a different location as well. Your floor doesn't appear too level based on the pics.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

MWSAI;1507946 said:


> Did you move the truck side bar yet? I'm interested to know what works. You can always call Boss direct and their tech dept. will give you some pointers.


For your edification Mike(B&B) is this site's guru on Boss plows.He has ALWAYS come through for me and countless others with his spot on advice. The difference between Boss's techs and Mike is knowledge taught vs real life everyday practical experience actually working on Boss plows.We are all very fortunate to have him here,he has answered my questions late at night and early in the AM so a little respect is in order.I don't mean any offense but your post needed addressing.


----------



## mnguy (Dec 23, 2010)

Tuney443 really not sure what disrespect you are referring too. Anyways the floor is level and I was going to move the truck side push bar up one notch but I would have to cut into my steel factory bumper. We have 3 other boss plows and like them but this one is just a pain. Anyways thanks again


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

mnguy;1508716 said:


> Tuney443 really not sure what disrespect you are referring too. Anyways the floor is level and I was going to move the truck side push bar up one notch but I would have to cut into my steel factory bumper. We have 3 other boss plows and like them but this one is just a pain. Anyways thanks again


Look again at my post.It wasn't directed to you--it was for the member who advised you to call the Boss techs instead of the advice you're getting from B&B which is completely accurate.


----------



## mnguy (Dec 23, 2010)

sorry tuney443 thought it was odd. Again thanks everyone for all the info.


----------

